# Oxymoron: Nature Valley Commercial Free....



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

...the last half hour with NATURE VALLEY COMMERCIAL FREE ad clutter on the screen. Can't they, VERSUS, do something more modest?!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It is threads like this that makes me love the online streaming coverage from Versus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

merckxman said:


> ...the last half hour with NATURE VALLEY COMMERCIAL FREE ad clutter on the screen. Can't they, VERSUS, do something more modest?!


You do understand that the ONLY reason we get the TdF at all is by Versus selling advertising?

Be happy that someone is willing to pay to allow you to have the half hour and the only price is that little on screen addition.

Jeebus,

everyone wants the coverage but they don't like anything about the way we get it. Or the advertising, or Phil , or Paul , or .........................


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> It is threads like this that makes me love the online streaming coverage from Versus.


+1 love it


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

toomanybikes said:


> You do understand that the ONLY reason we get the TdF at all is by Versus selling advertising?
> 
> Be happy that someone is willing to pay to allow you to have the half hour and the only price is that little on screen addition.
> 
> ...


absolutely, jeez its beautiful hd coverage for 3 something hours. you should have tried to follow lemond in the 30 minutes of coverage on wide world of sports for an entire week of racing. seriously, buy the versus online feed and watch it on the small screen if you like but i love the versus coverage.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> You do understand that the ONLY reason we get the TdF at all is by Versus selling advertising?
> 
> Be happy that someone is willing to pay to allow you to have the half hour and the only price is that little on screen addition.
> 
> ...


+1 - If they take the small corner graphic away, somebody will complain because they said before the break "the next 1/2 hour will be commercial free thanks to...". Grown folks shouldn't whine.


----------



## foxadam (Mar 3, 2007)

merckxman said:


> ...the last half hour with NATURE VALLEY COMMERCIAL FREE ad clutter on the screen. Can't they, VERSUS, do something more modest?!


Right - why don't they just show the whole few hours commercial free? And how exactly will they pay for that?!?

Be happy you have it at all.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Enough of all this we should be happy we're getting cycling on TV so we shouldn't complain drivel. I've been watching the Tour on American TV since the days of LeMond and it's painfully obvious that Versus blows. 

I agree with the OP. How is it commercial free if we're getting a 30 minute commercial? And that big black thumb that constantly intruded on the action was amazingly intrusive.

OLN did it better a few years ago. The sponsor logo was on for a minute or two during the commercial "free" segment-- that's it. 

Geez-- how about a little class?


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

ti-triodes said:


> Enough of all this we should be happy we're getting cycling on TV so we shouldn't complain drivel. I've been watching the Tour on American TV since the days of LeMond and it's painfully obvious that Versus blows.
> 
> I agree with the OP. How is it commercial free if we're getting a 30 minute commercial? And that big black thumb that constantly intruded on the action was amazingly intrusive.
> 
> ...


I keep forgetting we're not seeing the same commercial programming. Here in Canada it's still OLN and the little sponsor logo in one corner is all there was. It wasn't obtrusive at all if you were paying attention to the racing. I'm assuming from your reply that there was more to it than that in the U.S. broadcast. If it was no worse than that little badge in the corner, no matter how long it was there, then I stand by what I said the first time.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

ti-triodes said:


> Enough of all this we should be happy we're getting cycling on TV so we shouldn't complain drivel. I've been watching the Tour on American TV since the days of LeMond and it's painfully obvious that Versus blows.
> 
> I agree with the OP. How is it commercial free if we're getting a 30 minute commercial? And that big black thumb that constantly intruded on the action was amazingly intrusive.
> 
> ...


I agree!! Versus rocks for showing the Tour!! THANK YOU VERSUS!! Seriously!! Especially the HD!! It's so hot!!
But yeah, the "thumb" intruding on the screen was a little annoying. OK, very annoying!!
Perhaps they could photo shop little Nature Valley granola bars in to different parts of the picture. Like leaves on a tree or the radio's on Garmins head could be NVGB's for a subliminal second or two. Just a thought anyway.
I


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, i wish i had a screenshot so that i could show how petty this whining is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

function said:


> Wow, i wish i had a screenshot so that i could show how petty this whining is.


Well, the alternative is that they get no TV coverage.

I suppose everyone would be happier then.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

fprb said:


> Versus is obviously ran by a bunch of executives who probably care more about their high-end car collection rather than quality broadcasting.


Actually they care about turning a profit. This isn't a government operation after all.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

toomanybikes said:


> Well, the alternative is that they get no TV coverage.
> 
> I suppose everyone would be happier then.


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: Look at that huge banner, Nature Valley is ruining this TDF! I'd rather read the live reports on cyclingnews instead of this abomination!!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

moabbiker said:


> Actually they care about turning a profit. This isn't a government operation after all.


 But why do they 'double-charge' for the programming? They sell the airtime to advertisers and then they charge us watchers again to watch it. A reasonable fee is to be expected and a reasonable profit for the VS big wigs..well, that is fine...Charging everywhichway and charging as much as the traffic will bear...that is a little risky for them...We may find other ways to get our Tour fix... I know I watched the Tour of California on line on Amagen's website with pleasure rather than the crappy commercial laden VS coverage...Of course, the VS honchos did get some Government help and have blocked everyone from getting their signals into the US for the Tour...

I still enjoy..but VS is a bit Greedy.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i personally don't mind the adds on the screen as long as i can get a clear view of the action. If they did the whole day with adds on the screen i would love it. But without commercials i have trouble going to the bathroom...


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I know I watched the Tour of California on line on Amagen's website with pleasure rather than the crappy commercial laden VS coverage...


I watch the versus coverage on tv and keep the (free version) versus stream open on my laptop. During commercials and other uninteresting fluff, I just mute the tv and unmute the computer. Yes the screen is small for the free stream and it's even smaller now than it was the first couple days, I guess not enough people were paying for it, but it's fine for a few minutes during commercials. The little 1/2 hour Nature Valley badge is a non-issue, they could put another sponsor add in the other top corner and do commercial-free for the entire final hour each day as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

What a bunch of whiney nancies. Same guys who get upset when you attack them at a race, I'm sure.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

yater said:


> What a bunch of whiney nancies. Same guys who get upset when you attack them at a race, I'm sure.


Excellent assessment. 

I love the sport as much as anyone else here, but let's face it: objectively speaking, compared to other sports, cycling, as a spectator sport, pretty much blows. You watch a football game or a baseball game and you have a winner 2 or 3 hours later. At Le Tour, you can invest 3 or 4 hours, and you may see a hint of the action to come (yesterday) or today where the yellow jersey got dropped but was allowed to catch back up. For a montain-top finish, the last half hour might be exciting, and maybe you see and hour or so on TT days. Or maybe you have a day where the whole group pretty much decides not to ride hard.

Remember that Versus/OLN used to carry the Giro and the Vuelta too but had to drop them when they weren't making money.

The bigger irritant to me is the constant pandering to Lance. Still, I am a fan and hope he wins (though my money is on AC). I just remind myself that he has sold more bikes in the last 10 years than any bike shop I've ever heard of (and brought tons of people into the sport). Oh yeah, hasn't he raised a dollar or $100 million for charity?


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

Speedi Pig said:


> The bigger irritant to me is the constant pandering to Lance. Still, I am a fan and hope he wins (though my money is on AC). I just remind myself that he has sold more bikes in the last 10 years than any bike shop I've ever heard of (and brought tons of people into the sport). Oh yeah, hasn't he raised a dollar or $100 million for charity?


I also have to remind myself of the same things. As well we have to remind ourselves that perhaps without Lance or someone that can take his place when he's finally out of the limelight, we might end up losing out on televised coverage all together. Cycling is not a big draw here like Football or Basketball, and I feel many are tuning in because they want to get a glance of Lance. I feel that if we don't have a major contender, we might, one day, have to attend the tour in person if we want to see it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ahh, it really is TDF time.

Folks complain about Versus, then get pounded by the folks thankful to have coverage.

Watchout, the Bob Roll and Frankie Andreu threads are coming. Where's Kirsten Gum.

p.s. I'm thankful for the coverage but that ad is indeeed tacky. The 'commercial free' text alone is completely unecessary.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

...and in the HD feed, Evans nearly had to duck under the Nature Valley banner.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I never noticed the thumb

I guess I was paying too much attention to the race


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

WeakMite said:


> ...and in the HD feed, Evans nearly had to duck under the Nature Valley banner.


This is why I don't like HD... no one has figured out how to correctly scale their **** apparently.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Really, are the commercials that bad?

We complain that we don't get enough cycling on TV, and then complain that the sponsors who pay for it want us to know who they are.

The little things that upset people about Versus coverage are minute details. Not everyone can be catered to perfectly. For some reason, we expect Versus, a channel that caters to a North American audience, to cover every cycling race in their entirety despite cycling's (unfortunate) lack of popularity in the US, and to do so without acknowledging the sponsors that are paying for it to be broadcasted or the only cycling superstar who is a household name in the US. We also roll our eyes at segments that explain the basics of stage racing, such as team dynamics, the difference between a road bike and a TT bike, what a HC climb is, or sub-competitions like points and KOM to the hoards of people watching that have never watched a cycling event before.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

First off, I'm glad to have the coverage.

That being said, I went to the local pub to watch the 7th stage the other night.

Got there at 5:55. From 5:55 to 6:30, there was exactly 7 minutes of actual bike racing, 3 minutes of a useless lance interview, 2 minutes of Roll/Sherwin spewing bullcrap & 22 minutes of commercials.

Future stages, I'll wait and get there at 6:30.

Len


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm happy to have it as well. I remember back in the Pre-Lance days if you to wanted watch the Tour you were pretty much stuck watching on weekends or late at night. 

I'm also glad the Versus fixed their freezing live feed issue that they had during Stage 1 it was quite annoying.


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

i know Cadillac has more than one commercial though, but they always show the same one over and over...yeah, i know, i'm glad its on......


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Another bonus*



Speedi Pig said:


> I just remind myself that he has sold more bikes in the last 10 years than any bike shop I've ever heard of (and brought tons of people into the sport).


It also helps keep ebay stocked with lots of mint low mileage Treks


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

merckxman said:


> ...the last half hour with NATURE VALLEY COMMERCIAL FREE ad clutter on the screen. Can't they, VERSUS, do something more modest?!


Yes, Nature Valley should pay for the time and not let anyone know. A kind of charity for people who are used to having a free tit! Perhaps free Nature Valley bars would sooth your pain. After all, what would be the point if the freeloaders didn't watch?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm really enjoying those same 3 Progressive Insurance commercials 20 times a day with that chic wearing that nasty looking lipstick. DVR has surpassed electricity as the most important invention.


----------



## hyperborea (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, yes we are lucky to have full and HD coverage and Versus does do a decent job. It could be worse but it could be a lot better. That’s why we have forums like this so people can offer their opinions on how it could be better. Maybe it will have some impact, probably not.

But the bottom line is there is way too much trashy advertising on Versus. It is virtually impossible to watch any stages that are not DVR’d. The quality of the adverts are bottom of the barrel. Male enhancement, Cash-4-Gold, sleazy infomerical type products, etc. 

Maybe Versus thinks road bikers are actually a very dumb, innocent and vulnerable demographic?

There are a lot of people that just sit and stare and absorb these overtly loud and obnoxious ads because they have been dumbed-down by these things over the years - the first ones to go out and get a prescription to Enzyte because they have been tricked into believing they need it. These are the same people that say “stop whining”, “that’s how they pay for coverage” or whatever.

Someone said earlier that Versus is the Fox news of sports channels and this is right on. I don’t know how the executive of Versus can look at themselves in the mirror in the morning.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

When the network was OLN the logos was translucent so that it didn't actually block the picture. There are still many channels that take this approach. So, how about we email VS with that suggestion....and thank them for carrying the Tour. I have to agree the HD pictures in the mountains are breathtaking.


----------



## robotkiller (Apr 15, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> This is why I don't like HD... no one has figured out how to correctly scale their **** apparently.


I'm sure there is a better way to do this -- on the HD broadcast, I found that big black bar distracting. Otherwise, I've really been enjoying the HD coverage -- so much better than before.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

hyperborea said:


> Okay, yes we are lucky to have full and HD coverage and Versus does do a decent job. It could be worse but it could be a lot better. That’s why we have forums like this so people can offer their opinions on how it could be better. Maybe it will have some impact, probably not.
> 
> But the bottom line is there is way too much trashy advertising on Versus. It is virtually impossible to watch any stages that are not DVR’d. The quality of the adverts are bottom of the barrel. Male enhancement, Cash-4-Gold, sleazy infomerical type products, etc.
> 
> ...


Do they not teach you guys in school about the free market and how it works. It's as if you grew up in Afghanistan. If I'm not mistaken, Fox is dominating the cable news channels. Versus is taking advertising money from those who are most willing to pay. In return, you get the right to watch (or not) and bit.ch for free!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

The issue here is that there are clearly people who are either incapable of, or simply do not want to, understand how broadcasting and advertising sales work.

Great.

Wonderful.

Let them b$tch all they want.

Soon enough they won't have any TV coverage.

This thread is done.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

So you sit there and watch an event where a huge percentage of the folks attend the event to get free schwag from the parade of advertisers that make up the "caravan", followed by a race consisting of rolling human billboards for flooring manufacturers, banks, gas utilities, etc. competing to win jerseys and stuffed animals provided by credit companies and betting agencies.....but Versus puts a logo in the corner of the screen for half an hour and you get all pissy?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I fixed it!!! 

It's commercial free dammit.:7:

Wonder if y'all still would support this as passionately :idea:.


fc


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I support the super hot mountain bike chippy commercial they run- _that's thinking with your dipstick Jimmy!_


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Cut the carp....youre coving up the Saxo Bank, Astana and Silence Lotto logos!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> I support the super hot mountain bike chippy commercial they run- _that's thinking with your dipstick Jimmy!_


They should put this girl's rump in the corner instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

brentster said:


> They should put this girl's rump in the corner instead. :thumbsup:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> ...


Now that's just rude. 

I like it though. Would have made the tour-mah-lame stages worth watching.

fc


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Francois, That is seriously one of the funniest things I've seen on here. My wife and I were cracking up.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not at all complaining about the ad because I like the coverage, but I'm thinking they're billing it as "commercial free" and putting a box up on the screen because they know a large amount of people just DVR and skip the normal commercials anyway, especially with an early race. They get alot more exposure than a few random commercials that people fast-forward through that way.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I haven't seen this mentioned yet. I'm probably just being inattentive. In my area, Comcast has been cutting out to 60 second commercials during the "commercial free" segments. Comcast also goes to commercials during the regular coverage, cutting off the action in mid-sentence, mid-breakaway, mid-whatever and returning in an equally abrupt manner smack in the middle of the show still in progress. I figure they are carving out some more revenue time with locally sold advertising on top of what Versus provides. Greedy bastids.


----------



## lithiapark (Apr 6, 2003)

*commercials on Versus*

One of the major activities of life is sifting the small percentage of interesting data from the truly pointless data that we are bombarded with constantly. Watching Versus takes a little bit of work sometimes. Much of the rest of my waking hours requires more. I find the Nature Valley commercial of the mountain biker skidding to a stop to enjoy the view irritating, and I have to work at not being irritated. On the other hand, watching the sultry woman driving the Cadillac seems to require little effort. Much better than the Lincoln Navigator ads of a few years back. You kinda have to watch Versus the same way you read my posts, or indeed these forums.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

The Cadillac commercial free romp up Tourmalet (exciting stuff) removed the advert for most of it, only at the beginning and when the announcers mentioned it.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I haven't seen this mentioned yet. I'm probably just being inattentive. In my area, Comcast has been cutting out to 60 second commercials during the "commercial free" segments. Comcast also goes to commercials during the regular coverage, cutting off the action in mid-sentence, mid-breakaway, mid-whatever and returning in an equally abrupt manner smack in the middle of the show still in progress. I figure they are carving out some more revenue time with locally sold advertising on top of what Versus provides.


Ah, so it's Comcast doing this. Makes sense now.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

As one of the original complainers in this thread, I have to give compliments when they're due.

The Chrysler commercial free segment was the way it should be done, The thumb popped up for a minute or so 3x during the stage. Each time Phil brought attention to it. Then, back to the action without peoples heads being chopped off. Nice!!!!

Considering we own Chrysler, I want to thank all of us for getting the message! :yesnod: :thumbsup:


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Edit. I don't know why this posted twice.


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

hyperborea said:


> Okay, yes we are lucky to have full and HD coverage and Versus does do a decent job. It could be worse but it could be a lot better. That’s why we have forums like this so people can offer their opinions on how it could be better. Maybe it will have some impact, probably not.
> 
> But the bottom line is there is way too much trashy advertising on Versus. It is virtually impossible to watch any stages that are not DVR’d. The quality of the adverts are bottom of the barrel. Male enhancement, Cash-4-Gold, sleazy infomerical type products, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep. You're right. Versus should just tell all of the companies that are willing to pay for advertising to just stay away because their ads aren't up to snuff. Of course this also means that we do not get to watch the Tour because Versus doesn't have the ad revenue to support the coverage -- it would certainly be much better to have each stage a pay-per-view event.

C'mon people, the bugs do not cover that much of the screen and it's nice to not have them cut to commercials as often. If your lives are so empty that a little ad bug seems like such a major problem, you should try to get out a little more often.


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

merckxman said:


> ...the last half hour with NATURE VALLEY COMMERCIAL FREE ad clutter on the screen. Can't they, VERSUS, do something more modest?!


i actually agree

have you guys ever watched soccer on abc or espn? you get a quiet little visa/ford/whatever sign in the corner, not a big honkin lozenge of graphics...

i'm not going to let it upset my enjoyment of the tour...because it's better than all the cutaways to commercial in the initial hour or so of coverage


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I love everything about the commercial free half hour. I think the Nature Valley logo is very tasty,... I mean tasteful.


----------

